# PC bootet nicht / bricht nach BIOS ab



## robertstst (9. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich glaube, dass ich in den Tiefen der Hardware meines PCs angekommen bin. Vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen:
Seit heute bootet mein PC nicht mehr das Betriebssystem (XP). Hab (tatsächlich) nix gemacht, außer gestern runterzufahren. Heute kommt nur noch BIOS hoch und läuft auch ganz normal durch, dann kommt oben links so was wie ein blinkender Kommondazeilen-propt und dann nix. Hab auch mal die Boot-Reihenfolge geändert und versucht von CD zu booten - er versucht dies auch tatsächlich (denn wenn keine Boot CD drin ist, kommt entsprechender Fehler) - aber auch da kommt nix.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich den Fehler weiter eingrenzen kann?

Gruß,
robertstst


----------



## aGeNET (9. August 2007)

Hallo, im schlimmsten Fall ist dir deine Festplatte abgeraucht. Gabs in den letzten Tagen verdächtige Geräusche?
Zeigt es dir deine Festplatte im BIOS an? Wenn sie nicht angezeigt wird, prüf nach, ob alle Stecker noch richtig fest sitzen.
Entferne mal alle anderen Laufwerke (Diskette, CD/DVD) und lass dann nur die HDD dran und schau was passiert.
Da du im Bootmanager rumgespielt hast, schau nach ob du von HDD-0 bootest oder gegebenfalls von einer anderen (da ich nicht weis, wie viele HDDs du benutzt).


----------



## robertstst (9. August 2007)

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Verdächtige Geräusche gab es keine, auch kann das BIOS die Festplatte und ihre Daten auch finden. Deshalb kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass es die HD ist - oder doch? Und wenn doch, müsste der PC dann nicht von der CD booten können (auch ohne bzw. mit kaputter HD)?


----------



## ts230 (16. August 2007)

Es kann auch seien das der MBR fehlt oder defekt ist.Hast du die  HD auch mal in einem anderem PC Probiert?


----------



## fluessig (16. August 2007)

Wenn selbst das booten von CD nicht geht würde ich auch mal das IDE Kabel prüfen, vielleicht hat sich was gelockert oder es ist defekt. Wenn du kannst tausch es einmal aus.

Um Fehler auszuschließen würde ich alles unnötige aus deinem PC ausbauen und erstmal versuchen von CD zu booten. D.h. alle Festplatten ausstecken inkl. Strom, Diskette ausstöpseln usw. Am Ende sollte nur noch folgendes in deinem PC sein:
Grafikkarte, CPU, 1 Arbeitsspeicherriegel, 1 IDE Kabel mit einem CD/DVD Laufwerk. Angeschlossen wird nur (Maus,) Tastatur und Monitor.
Stell an einem anderen PC sicher, dass deine Boot-CD funktioniert!
Wenn dann immer noch nichts geht, versuch einen anderen Arbeitsspeicher einzubaun.
Im Fall, dass du booten kannst, schließ Stück für Stück wieder deine Komponenten an, bis der Fehler wieder auftritt, dann weisst du genau woran es liegt.


----------

